# Jeff Foxworthy On Wisconsin



## Jade Tigress (Aug 28, 2006)

YOU KNOW YOU ARE A TRUE WISCONSINITE WHEN:


Your idea of a traffic jam is ten cars waiting to pass a tractor on the highway

"Vacation" means going up north past Hwy 8 for the weekend

You measure distance in hours

You know several people who have hit deer more than once

You often switch from "heat" to "A/C" in the same day and back again

Your whole family wears Packer Green to church on Sunday

You can drive 65 mph through 2 feet of snow during a raging blizzard without flinching

You see people wearing camouflage to social events (including weddings)

You install security lights on your house and garage and leave both unlocked

You think of the major food groups as beer, fish, and venison

You carry jumper cables in your car and your girlfriend knows how to use them

There are 7 empty cars running in the parking lot at Mill's Fleet Farm

You design your kid's Halloween Costume to fit over a snowsuit

Driving is better in the winter because the potholes are filled with snow

You refer to the Packers as "We"

You know all 4 seasons:  almost winter, winter, still winter, and road construction

You can identify a southern or eastern accent

You have no problem pronouncing Lac du Flambeau

You consider Minneapolis exotic

You know how to polka

Your idea of creative landscaping is a statue of a deer next to your blue spruce

"Down South" means Iowa

A BRAT is something you eat

Your neighbor throws a party to celebrate his new pole shed

You were unaware that there is a legal drinking age

You go out for fish every Friday

Your 4th of July picnic was moved indoors due to frost

You have more miles on your snowblower than your car

You find 0 degrees "a little chilly"

You actually understand these jokes and you forward them to all your friends!!!



GO BADGERS!!!


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 28, 2006)

Yup, that is so true!

Another thing that signifies Wisconsin are the huge one word billboards that say either CHEESE or BEER.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm from Wisconsin, this stuff is soo true...


----------



## crushing (Aug 28, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> GO BADGERS!!!


 

Badgers?  We don't need no stinkin' badgers!!!!


----------



## Kreth (Aug 28, 2006)

This has been around for a while, and I think it's mistakenly attributed to Foxworthy. In fact, where my band used to practice, most of this list was posted on the refrigerator (with a few obvious changes) titled "You Know You're From Upstate NY When..."


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 28, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Badgers? We don't need no stinkin' badgers!!!!


 
Did somebody say BADGERS?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 28, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> This has been around for a while, and I think it's mistakenly attributed to Foxworthy. In fact, where my band used to practice, most of this list was posted on the refrigerator (with a few obvious changes) titled "You Know You're From Upstate NY When..."




Yeah, that doesn't surprise me a bit. I'm sure there are many variations of it too..I saw one on Chicago and Michigan before at one time too...probably almost the same as this one...lol.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 28, 2006)

It still is funny no matter how long it has been around
Terry


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 28, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> You know all 4 seasons: almost winter, winter, still winter, and road construction


 
This applies to Maine too


----------



## pstarr (Aug 28, 2006)

People from Wisonsin don't measure distances in hours...they measure distances in beers.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 28, 2006)

pstarr said:
			
		

> People from Wisonsin don't measure distances in hours...they measure distances in beers.



LOL! You have a point there...


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 28, 2006)

pstarr said:
			
		

> People from Wisonsin don't measure distances in hours...they measure distances in beers.


 
Yeah.  Those Old Wilwaukee cans on the side of the road...those are mile markers...


----------



## pstarr (Aug 28, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## TonyMac (Aug 29, 2006)

Jeezum! Sounds like Vermont.


----------

